# I wish I could be there with you right now



## secreto

Hi,
could anyone help me with this tranlation? My first try is:

"I wish I could be there with you right now"

"Sana kosama sa akin diyan ngayong"

Salamat


----------



## cyrille2188

Sana ay kasama kita ngayon. More fluently: *Sana'y* kasama kita ngayon.


----------



## niernier

You can remove "ay" just to be more conversational. 
*
"Sana nandiyan din ako, kasama ka."*

That means you wish to be with that person in the same place where he/she is right now.


----------



## DotterKat

Also, perhaps a more poetic way of saying "*I wish I could be there with you right now" *would be "*Nais kitang makapiling ngayong sandali*" --- (but people don't really talk this way in everyday situations; I just added that as a grammatical exercise)


----------

